# Calligraphy Nibs



## JustInside (Jul 16, 2008)

I am sure this has been asked before, but I have searched with no luck. My son has been asked to make some Calligraphy pens, what kits should I get for him and where and what nibs work with the kit.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jul 16, 2008)

You can make dip pens and there are many specialty nibs available (Speedball is one manufacturer).  

Or CSU offers a 1.5mm stub nib that will fit the smaller fountain pens like the baron and jr gent.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey Paul,

Calligraphy nibs are available for some of the fountain pen kits. Look on the various supplier's websites for specifics. Call them because often they have products that are not in the catalog or on the website.

Or, make your own dip pens. I have an article specifically about making dip pens. You can find it at http://www.RedRiverPens.com/articles

At one time Lou Metcalf sold the nib holder inserts I use and show in the article. I'm not sure if he still has them. Contact Lou to see if he still has the nib holder inserts if you decide to make you own dip pens.

Arizona Silhouette sells an expanding (closed end pen) mandrel for 7mm pens. Expanding mandrels are used for making closed end pens, which is what a calligraphy dip pen is.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by JustInside_
> 
> I am sure this has been asked before, but I have searched with no luck. My son has been asked to make some Calligraphy pens, what kits should I get for him and where and what nibs work with the kit.
> 
> ...


----------



## badger (Jul 16, 2008)

I've started making dip pens and they are lots of fun, and people seem to enjoy them.  I made my own mandrel from a piece of 1/4" aluminum rod, a file, and a nail.  Works great.  I mount a 7mm tube in the wood, and use the mandrel to hold it.  The library has articles on this.

badger


----------



## rincewind03060 (Jul 16, 2008)

Be aware, that most, if not all, "real" calligraphy nibs come in a left-hand and right-hand version.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, I still sell nib/insert kits.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=32430


----------



## Brandon25 (Jul 21, 2008)

DCBluesman, your link didn't work for me. I've been asked if I could make a dip pen and this info would be helpful.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 21, 2008)

Brandon25 said:


> DCBluesman, your link didn't work for me. I've been asked if I could make a dip pen and this info would be helpful.



The link changed when the forum migrated.  Here's the new link.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=2311


----------

